# Help!! Are these tests necessary?



## pumpkin7 (Jan 12, 2013)

We've just had our first appt at CRGH for private ivf as our postcode meant we only had one
NHS funded cycle. My tests so far are normal huuby has fluctuating low-normal sperm counts
but good motility and morphology. 
Our consultant wants us to have various tests ( me a thyroid, thrombophilia screen) hubby karotyping and cystic fibrosis screening and semen culture
All in all tests come to £2000 before we even start treatment feeling a bit overwhelmed and also not sure its all necessary as previous centre never mentioned these. just wondering if anyone went against advice and stuck to normal screening?? 
We're otherwise healthy, no family history of conditions.

Grateful for any advice!!


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Pumpkin
See your GP. Mine agreed to do the Thrombophilia screen and thyroid tests (include Vit D levels too) plus a load of standard bloods. They won't be able to do the karyotyping which would reveal any pre existing genetic problem but personally I think this is overhyped unless you or your partner have family histories or you have had repeated miscarriages. I would think the semen culture is necessary as they can decide whether to do ICSI or not based on motility and morphology. CF screen is unusual unless you have any family histories of CF. You can always get a consultation at another private clinic and compare what they suggest for testing which will only cost you another 200 if you want. I have had consults at Zita West and CRGH and their prices and suggested blood tests do vary. I am with Guys ACU and am actually doing my blood tests between GP and Dr Gorgy on Wimpole St. I am doing NK Assay + cytokines 1 & 2 + thyroid and thrombophilia. I am not bothering with Karyotype and KIR which were also suggested. As I am single the problem could be with the male not me so no real point if you're not both tested and this must be a pretty rare thing to occur. What if they do find something, they can then use PGD or some other screening but even with a genetic problem it is hard to know how often it repeats in a series of embryos. If you or your partner had CF gene then it would be likely someone in either of your families visibly had CF surely.  

Ultimately you want this to work if you are now paying and it is better to pay 2000 on top than have to do another cycle especially at private prices. Just make sure you get a copy of the list of tests CRGH want you to do and then take it to your GP and get them to do as many as they can to save you a bit of money. We have saved about 900 so far.  Good luck X


----------



## pumpkin7 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for your advice Mel I have a GP appoitmet monday so we will see what bloods they are willing to help with. It's amazing how much u saved!
Best of luck with your treatment 

Pumpkin x


----------



## pumpkin7 (Jan 12, 2013)

Just to update in case others were also wondering, I went to my GP and he agreed to do all our tests including chromosome analysis so would have saved us £2000 in total. In the end we're having chromosome tests done at crgh as the results will be back quicker meaning I can start treatment sooner but still saving £1750 so very chuffed.


Best of luck to everyone else  ..always worth asking


----------

